# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Impresionante... 8.083 Hm3 embalsados

## F. Lázaro

Con los actuales 8.083 Hm3 embalsados se alcanza el máximo histórico de la cuenca hidrográfica del Guadiana  :Smile: .

6600 Hm3 almacenados en los grandes lagos del Guadiana en la cuenca media  :EEK!: .

Que bien va a venir ese aguita... :Big Grin:  al menos, aunque no lloviera nada en un par de años, tendríamos asegurado el suministro tanto para riegos como para abastecimiento.

Pero tampoco nos dejemos llevar por la desidia de tener tanta agua almacenada y venga a derrochar agua... :Mad: 

Ahora es cuando se deben tomar todas las precauciones y gestión del agua para ahorrar el máximo posible. Cuando hay agua es cuando se deben hacer las cosas y no derrochar a lo tonto. Ahora es el momento de aplicar la gestión de ahorro de agua, para garantizar el abastecimiento en todos los ámbitos.

Hay que afrontar el futuro de manera eficiente, con decisión en las políticas de gestión y ahorro de los recursos hidráulicos que por suerte, volvemos a tener.

¿De qué sirve tomar esas medidas de ahorro en procesos de sequías? Una vez instalada la sequía, no la sacas ni a escobazos por mucho que hagamos, la única que la hecha de donde se instale es la lluvia, y ahora...teniendo el ejemplo de los últimos años, concienciarnos y hacer un uso razonable, sin privaciones, pero tampoco sin excesos.

Finalizo con unas palabras de Eduardo Alvarado, presidente de la CHG:

Conviene tener muy claro que ahora que tenemos agua es cuando debemos gestionar mejor. Ahora hay agua y podemos y debemos ahorrarla. Una gestión adecuada nos dará oportunidades de futuro a la agricultura, a la agroindustria y al conjunto de la sociedad. Hay que insistir en los consumos responsables, en la planificación de cultivos y en la mejora de nuestras infraestructuras. *La sequía de los últimos años, de la que por fin hemos salido, no se nos debe olvidar*

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Pacense_01

En el parte semanal que ha hecho público hoy 19 de abril la CHG, el volumen almacenado en la cuenca es de 8111,7 Hm3, lo que supone el 88,5 % de su capacidad. Debemos estar pues en un nuevo record histórico. 

Da la impresión que en estos últimos días están "rellenando" los grandes embalses en los que hubo vertidos hace unas semanas, y deben haber hecho sustanciosos vertidos internos desde Cijara a García de Sola, Orellana y Zújar.

Es de suponer que la escorrentía de las últimas precipitaciones todavía no ha cesado, por lo que cabría, quizás, ver superados los volúmenes almacenados en la próxima semana, aunque imagino que casi todos los embalses están ya "a tope" y no cabe retener mucha más agua por razones de seguridad. Quizás La Serena y Alange tengan un poquito de hueco...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En el parte semanal que ha hecho público hoy 19 de abril la CHG, el volumen almacenado en la cuenca es de 8111,7 Hm3, lo que supone el 88,5 % de su capacidad. Debemos estar pues en un nuevo record histórico.


Así es...nuevo record histórico, y tiene toda la pinta de que la semana que viene también se bata... :Big Grin: 




> Es de suponer que la escorrentía de las últimas precipitaciones todavía no ha cesado, por lo que cabría, quizás, ver superados los volúmenes almacenados en la próxima semana, aunque imagino que casi todos los embalses están ya "a tope" y no cabe retener mucha más agua por razones de seguridad. Quizás La Serena y Alange tengan un poquito de hueco...


Todavía los rios y arroyos van a seguir aportando bastante agua hasta que "escupan" toda la que les ha caido estos días. A ver como se presentan las nuevas precipitaciones que parecen ser vuelven e miercoles o el jueves creo que eran.

Los embalses, pues sí, están "a tope" en términos de seguridad, y aunque hay que intentar almacenar toda la posible, hay que tener cuidado porque entre que la tierra está otra vez saturada y los embalses llenos, como estén demasiado llenos y caigan otras buenas tormentas otra vez podemos ver algún desembalse puntual, aunque ya a las fechas que estamos no creo que sean de importancia, si acaso se realizarán a través de turbinas y poco más.

Alange tiene todavía reserva y La Serena también, aunque la Serena también está bastante alta y con la pedazo cuenca que tiene y lo que todavía le queda por escupir toda esa cuenca mas lo que siga lloviendo...se va a poner hasta arriba arriba... :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

8.203,01 Hm3 embalsados... :Big Grin: , que suba que suba... :Big Grin: 

Impresionante el estado de la cuenca, y todavía siguen subiendo... :Smile: 

Fijaros en los niveles que tienen los "Grandes Lagos" (en orden por capacidad):

La Serena: 2.984,5 Hm3 (92,7%)
Cijara: 1.431 Hm3 (95,1%)
Alange: 659 Hm3 (77,4%)
Orellana: 762,2 Hm3 (94,3%)
García de Sola: 494,4 Hm3 (89,2%)
Zújar: 254,8 Hm3 (84,4%)
Sierra Brava: 232,4 Hm3 (100%)

En total en estos 7 embalses: 6818,3 Hm3... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  Impresionante...que bien va a venir todo ese aguita... :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

